
Show HN: WordPress Cloud IDE - ovidiumght
https://wpide.net
======
fiatjaf
Whoa, that seems amazing. It is great that someone is trying to reduce the
pain of dealing with Wordpress. At the other side, I secretly wished that
Wordpress was a little worse so programmers would stop using it.

------
look_lookatme
This is really interesting. When I work on Wordpress stuff I switch from emacs
to PhpStorm because I like the autocomplete, features, auto formatting etc.
This would be a really nice replacement for that.

However the Wordpress project I work on has to have access to node to run gulp
to compile coffeescript and sass. How would that work in this scenario? I also
keep the dev/staging sites in sync with production using wp-cli import/export
-- could I run commands remotely? I suspect not, but am curious.

~~~
ovidiumght
You can have ssh access, that's not yet implemented but it's on the list. All
the instances run in their own private containers so you can install other
apps if you want.

~~~
look_lookatme
That's great. I look forward to getting access!

------
jakejake
Very interesting, I'm looking forward to seeing a live demo or video. Code
completion for the Wordpress Api would be a real time saver.

~~~
smacktoward
As of version 8 PhpStorm offers that, along with a bunch of other nice stuff
for WP development. More details here:
[https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/PhpStorm/WordPress+...](https://confluence.jetbrains.com/display/PhpStorm/WordPress+Development+using+PhpStorm)

------
BorisMelnik
since the program isn't available yet, perhaps a video teaser would be nice.
many times in lieu of a demo I'll just watch the video to see if an app has
what I am looking for.

either way, this is definitely something I could / might use and I signed up.

------
slipstream-
This looks interesting, and it may be something I'll use in the future.

Something which I find a little annoying with WordPress development is making
admin UIs, to me it always seem repetitive, copy+paste work etc. Would your
IDE help with that?

------
joeyspn
Does this plays nice with a modern wordpress stack like bedrock or any
12factor wp?

[https://github.com/roots/bedrock](https://github.com/roots/bedrock)

~~~
ovidiumght
It's not yet integrated with roots, it will have ssh access to the machine so
you can install other applications but we will look more into this. Thank you.

------
armandososa
Could this be used to collaborate on WordPress Core? I'm interested in start
doing that but the setup process (installing VVV, Vagrant, VirtualBox, etc.)
is a little cumbersome.

~~~
yitchelle
I am wondering other items like integration to Github or how to deployment to
a wordpress site etc. I can't see these items on their landing page. Any
ideas?

~~~
ovidiumght
Right now you can export or download site+database. We have git integration
and deployment via FTP/SFTP on the list.

